# Why does my toddler sweat so much?



## Nosy (Feb 23, 2004)

My toddler (20 mo) has always perspired a lot, but lately it seems like more. He just seems drenched at night, and it's not that warm in our house. I don't really notice it when he's playing, more when he's nursing to sleep or sleeping. He has had some other health problems- extremely small for his age, allergies to gluten & others, yeast. He also likes to drink lots of water (but I think my older son doesn't drink enough so maybe he's not drinking too much). He had bloodwork done recently and both the thyroid & blood sugar were normal (2 things I've read can cause the sweating). I also read that sleep apnea can cause this but it happens as soon as he starts falling asleep rather than just in deep sleep. Any ideas?


----------



## lilfoot93 (Jul 27, 2007)

not to scare you, but have you had him checked for a congenital heart defect? Sweating while eating, and being small for his age are some symptons of heart defects. My two year old has a CHD. His was caught right after birth, but many go undiagnosed until later.

Jackie


----------



## Nosy (Feb 23, 2004)

We haven't had him checked out for that. We did mention that to our ped, who said he wouldn't worry about it because he is SO active. He said with a CHD he would expect to see a lethargic child. Maybe we should ask again.


----------



## lilfoot93 (Jul 27, 2007)

I would talk to your Dr. again about a referral to a cardiologist at your local children's hospital. Being lethargic is just one of many symptons of a CHD. It depends on the type and severity. I hope you are able to get answers quickly.

Jackie


----------



## lovetomom (May 21, 2003)

in trad. chinese medicine (TCM), sweating at night is a sign of deficiency of yin, and during the day it is a sign of deficiency of qi. if you are open to seeing a tcm practitioner they would be able to treat your son and the improvements will come quite quickly.


----------



## astrophe27 (Aug 27, 2007)

Mine used to sweats lots too when nursing and sleeping. She's now 3.5 and I don't notice her sweating as much as when she was smaller.

But I never knew it was related to heart issues too... very interesting!

A.


----------



## malachi's_mommy (Mar 18, 2006)

I would try to get a referral to see a cardiologist. Ds was born with VSD and a few other heart defects and he also sweats a lot while he sleeps, eats, ect... He's 21 months old and weighs about 21 pounds and is pretty short. It could be nothing but it's better to be safe than sorry and the sooner you have it checked out, the better


----------



## lilfoot93 (Jul 27, 2007)

Malachi's_mommy,

What heart defects does your DS have? My DS has Pulmonary Atresia.

Jackie


----------

